
Online Betting on Horse Racing Still Legal - mimixco
https://www.paulickreport.com/news/ray-s-paddock/waldrop-online-betting-on-horse-racing-still-legal-despite-justice-department-reversal-on-wire-act/
======
mimixco
Parimutuel wagering (French for "mutual betting") as takes place in horse
racing is the fairest form of gambling ever invented because the house takes a
cut of all wagers. Players play against each other. The track doesn't care who
wins.

It was invented by a Frenchman who got tired of seeing people get cheated by
bookies. :-)

